# Care To Try Out My MBTI Typing Calc?



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi!

So, I wanted to fully see if my understanding of MBTI actually works. I've used my understanding of it to type people I've actually met and usually end up only one letter off. But I've never put it into words and so doing so was a bit hard....But I did it! I wanted to invent a typing calculator. 

Its not really a calculator. But I didn't know how else to describe it. Don't worry, hopefully, it can still be used to type you! 

INSTRUCTIONS: So basically the premise is, theres a list right down below. Yep, right there. Right at the bottom. All you have to do is label each (A-H) description according to a number scale. Now whilst my descriptions are very generalized, I am just doing this as a just for fun thing to see how far it goes. Was very tired so don't blame me if my words are icky. 


*A scale of 1-10 (1: Least Like Me, 10: Most Like Me) IN RED PLEASE, BESIDE EACH DESCRIPTION*


A)Emotions are reactionary and on the offense. If somebody says something hurtful or conflicting, you tend to be quick to respond. If under stress, physical symptoms are displayed through facial expressions such as crying, yelling. Rather than describing how you feel, you show how you feel.

B)Sometimes you feel situations more than the situation calls for. Emotions are held inward may come out in a passive manner. When you feel something, you tend to describe how you feel using straightforward statements such as “im angry” or “it makes me anxious”. Facial expressions are subtler in reaction to an event such as frowning. 

C)I have my own idealistic way of seeing the existence of phenomenon. I enjoy brainstorming ideas. I make connections between disparate ideas. I enjoy things which aren’t necessarily sensical. I do things just because I’m sick of the same. I can quickly come up with creative ways of saying things. When explaining things, I tend to point at principles in an indirect way. Asks "what if..."

D)I constantly question what something says about something. I can instinctively tell what actions will lead to what consequence based on how I look for deeper meaning behind what things mean. I am interested in possibilities for the insight I gain I can apply to other understandings I have about things. 


E)Im excited by everything around me. I like the possibilities around interacting with things around me. Movement provides stimulation. Whilst engaged in the present, I can also be taken away into a dream like state in thinking about events (have or have not yet happened) which build upon and cause me to feel sensations which may or may not provide exhilaration. 


F)I’m not bothered changing the approach. Familiarity doesn’t bother me. I have a good memory for things which have happened and tend to absorb a memory with relevant details of the surrounding clear in my mind. For this reason, I’m a contextual thinker- “this happened and then that lead to this, remember?” kind-of-thinking. I’m sensitive to aesthetics- colours, brightness, taste, texture- and enjoy experiencing these differently. 



G)Subjective ideas and opinions, whilst can be fascinating, are irrelevant to the truth. My own personal standing or viewpoint on something sides with that of evidenced data. I think in a way which focuses on necessity. “What needs to be done”. Task oriented and objective for this reason. I question why people do things differently if this does not contribute to productive change. Purpose is priority. 

H) Facts are not a necessary component of my understanding. Based on my internal understanding of why something works a certain way, I can figure out how other connected elements might function in relation. I question “does it make sense?”. I am accepting of all opportunities of learning as I can synthesize this understanding into a whole as to find my own internal, individual understanding of a subject. 




USING YOUR RESPONSES I WILL CALCULATE YOUR RESULTS.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

So, in order:

Fe, Fi, Ne, Ni, Se, Si, Te, Ti

Right? I'm not a fan of functions in MBTI but you can probably find easier ways to do this. Most likely you will end up with a lot of ratings that don't quite fit together perfectly and will have a rather difficult time determining a real type.


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

A)Emotions are reactionary and on the offense. If somebody says something hurtful or conflicting, you tend to be quick to respond. If under stress, physical symptoms are displayed through facial expressions such as crying, yelling. Rather than describing how you feel, you show how you feel.
*10*

B)Sometimes you feel situations more than the situation calls for. Emotions are held inward may come out in a passive manner. When you feel something, you tend to describe how you feel using straightforward statements such as “im angry” or “it makes me anxious”. Facial expressions are subtler in reaction to an event such as frowning. 
*7*

C)I have my own idealistic way of seeing the existence of phenomenon. I enjoy brainstorming ideas. I make connections between disparate ideas. I enjoy things which aren’t necessarily sensical. I do things just because I’m sick of the same. I can quickly come up with creative ways of saying things. When explaining things, I tend to point at principles in an indirect way. Asks "what if..."
*9*

D)I constantly question what something says about something. I can instinctively tell what actions will lead to what consequence based on how I look for deeper meaning behind what things mean. I am interested in possibilities for the insight I gain I can apply to other understandings I have about things. 
*6*


E)Im excited by everything around me. I like the possibilities around interacting with things around me. Movement provides stimulation. Whilst engaged in the present, I can also be taken away into a dream like state in thinking about events (have or have not yet happened) which build upon and cause me to feel sensations which may or may not provide exhilaration. 
*6*

F)I’m not bothered changing the approach. Familiarity doesn’t bother me. I have a good memory for things which have happened and tend to absorb a memory with relevant details of the surrounding clear in my mind. For this reason, I’m a contextual thinker- “this happened and then that lead to this, remember?” kind-of-thinking. I’m sensitive to aesthetics- colours, brightness, taste, texture- and enjoy experiencing these differently. 

*7*

G)Subjective ideas and opinions, whilst can be fascinating, are irrelevant to the truth. My own personal standing or viewpoint on something sides with that of evidenced data. I think in a way which focuses on necessity. “What needs to be done”. Task oriented and objective for this reason. I question why people do things differently if this does not contribute to productive change. Purpose is priority. 

*5*

H) Facts are not a necessary component of my understanding. Based on my internal understanding of why something works a certain way, I can figure out how other connected elements might function in relation. I question “does it make sense?”. I am accepting of all opportunities of learning as I can synthesize this understanding into a whole as to find my own internal, individual understanding of a subject.
*1*


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Shiver said:


> So, in order:
> 
> Fe, Fi, Ne, Ni, Se, Si, Te, Ti
> 
> Right?



Okay...I don't see any reason to do that, other than to point out your own knowledge and somehow defeat the point of this thread. Not everybody knows about the functions necessarily. I know that a lot of people do know the functions but heres the thing, I know i use Fi and Ne, but don't know which one I use more. The scale is meant to help with that. The anonymity is meant to attract an unbiased audience.



> I'm not a fan of functions in MBTI


So you had to find this particular thread and state that? If you don't like the functions, way to try and debunk a thread which uproots it. 



> but you can probably find easier ways to do this. Most likely you will end up with a lot of ratings that don't quite fit together perfectly and will have a rather difficult time determining a real type.


I'm really just doing this for fun. I like a challenge anyway. Your probably right though, I tend to get bored easily and might end up regretting posting it...oh well.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

birbsofafeather said:


> a)emotions are reactionary and on the offense. If somebody says something hurtful or conflicting, you tend to be quick to respond. If under stress, physical symptoms are displayed through facial expressions such as crying, yelling. Rather than describing how you feel, you show how you feel.
> *10*
> 
> b)sometimes you feel situations more than the situation calls for. Emotions are held inward may come out in a passive manner. When you feel something, you tend to describe how you feel using straightforward statements such as “im angry” or “it makes me anxious”. Facial expressions are subtler in reaction to an event such as frowning.
> ...



infp


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

WintersFlame said:


> Okay...I don't see any reason to do that, other than to point out your own knowledge and somehow defeat the point of this thread. Not everybody knows about the functions necessarily. I know that a lot of people do know the functions but heres the thing, I know i use Fi and Ne, but don't know which one I use more. The scale is meant to help with that. The anonymity is meant to attract an unbiased audience.
> 
> So you had to find this particular thread and state that? If you don't like the functions, way to try and debunk a thread which uproots it.
> 
> I'm really just doing this for fun. I like a challenge anyway. Your probably right though, I tend to get bored easily and might end up regretting posting it...oh well.


Well it stuck out to me right away that you didn't post a "key" - the method in such a process is always important to me. For example, I might go through it and rate them as the following:

A) 4
B) 4
C) 8
D) 7
E) 3
F) 5
G) 6
H) 2

How do you score that? It's not really a question to me of whether I'd use Fe or Fi more. The important distinction is between my F and T.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Shiver said:


> Well it stuck out to me right away that you didn't post a "key" - the method in such a process is always important to me. For example, I might go through it and rate them as the following:
> 
> A) 4
> B) 4
> ...


Intj


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

WintersFlame said:


> Intj


I assume because scores for Nx > Sx, while Te > Ti; Fx? What about Ne > Ni, while Si > Se though?


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

A)Emotions are reactionary and on the offense. If somebody says something hurtful or conflicting, you tend to be quick to respond. If under stress, physical symptoms are displayed through facial expressions such as crying, yelling. Rather than describing how you feel, you show how you feel. 
1


B)Sometimes you feel situations more than the situation calls for. Emotions are held inward may come out in a passive manner. When you feel something, you tend to describe how you feel using straightforward statements such as “im angry” or “it makes me anxious”. Facial expressions are subtler in reaction to an event such as frowning. 
4


C)I have my own idealistic way of seeing the existence of phenomenon. I enjoy brainstorming ideas. I make connections between disparate ideas. I enjoy things which aren’t necessarily sensical. I do things just because I’m sick of the same. I can quickly come up with creative ways of saying things. When explaining things, I tend to point at principles in an indirect way. Asks "what if..."
5


D)I constantly question what something says about something. I can instinctively tell what actions will lead to what consequence based on how I look for deeper meaning behind what things mean. I am interested in possibilities for the insight I gain I can apply to other understandings I have about things. 
7


E)Im excited by everything around me. I like the possibilities around interacting with things around me. Movement provides stimulation. Whilst engaged in the present, I can also be taken away into a dream like state in thinking about events (have or have not yet happened) which build upon and cause me to feel sensations which may or may not provide exhilaration. 
8


F)I’m not bothered changing the approach. Familiarity doesn’t bother me. I have a good memory for things which have happened and tend to absorb a memory with relevant details of the surrounding clear in my mind. For this reason, I’m a contextual thinker- “this happened and then that lead to this, remember?” kind-of-thinking. I’m sensitive to aesthetics- colours, brightness, taste, texture- and enjoy experiencing these differently. 
10


G)Subjective ideas and opinions, whilst can be fascinating, are irrelevant to the truth. My own personal standing or viewpoint on something sides with that of evidenced data. I think in a way which focuses on necessity. “What needs to be done”. Task oriented and objective for this reason. I question why people do things differently if this does not contribute to productive change. Purpose is priority. 
9


H) Facts are not a necessary component of my understanding. Based on my internal understanding of why something works a certain way, I can figure out how other connected elements might function in relation. I question “does it make sense?”. I am accepting of all opportunities of learning as I can synthesize this understanding into a whole as to find my own internal, individual understanding of a subject.
7


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Shiver said:


> I assume because scores for Nx > Sx, while Te > Ti; Fx? What about Ne > Ni, while Si > Se though?



What about let sleeping dogs lie though?

Hahhaa, honestly, I would give away what I was doing and the logic behind it therefore making my contribution to my thread pointless if I wasn't bored and didn't just create a whole thread to counteract that boredom and help type people in the process.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

killinit said:


> a)emotions are reactionary and on the offense. If somebody says something hurtful or conflicting, you tend to be quick to respond. If under stress, physical symptoms are displayed through facial expressions such as crying, yelling. Rather than describing how you feel, you show how you feel.
> 1
> 
> 
> ...


estj


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

*A scale of 1-10 (1: Least Like Me, 10: Most Like Me) IN RED PLEASE, BESIDE EACH DESCRIPTION
*

A)Emotions are reactionary and on the offense. If somebody says something hurtful or conflicting, you tend to be quick to respond. If under stress, physical symptoms are displayed through facial expressions such as crying, yelling. Rather than describing how you feel, you show how you feel.

3

B)Sometimes you feel situations more than the situation calls for. Emotions are held inward may come out in a passive manner. When you feel something, you tend to describe how you feel using straightforward statements such as “im angry” or “it makes me anxious”. Facial expressions are subtler in reaction to an event such as frowning. 

6

C)I have my own idealistic way of seeing the existence of phenomenon. I enjoy brainstorming ideas. I make connections between disparate ideas. I enjoy things which aren’t necessarily sensical. I do things just because I’m sick of the same. I can quickly come up with creative ways of saying things. When explaining things, I tend to point at principles in an indirect way. Asks "what if..."

7

D)I constantly question what something says about something. I can instinctively tell what actions will lead to what consequence based on how I look for deeper meaning behind what things mean. I am interested in possibilities for the insight I gain I can apply to other understandings I have about things. 

7

E)Im excited by everything around me. I like the possibilities around interacting with things around me. Movement provides stimulation. Whilst engaged in the present, I can also be taken away into a dream like state in thinking about events (have or have not yet happened) which build upon and cause me to feel sensations which may or may not provide exhilaration. 

10

F)I’m not bothered changing the approach. Familiarity doesn’t bother me. I have a good memory for things which have happened and tend to absorb a memory with relevant details of the surrounding clear in my mind. For this reason, I’m a contextual thinker- “this happened and then that lead to this, remember?” kind-of-thinking. I’m sensitive to aesthetics- colours, brightness, taste, texture- and enjoy experiencing these differently. 

5

G)Subjective ideas and opinions, whilst can be fascinating, are irrelevant to the truth. My own personal standing or viewpoint on something sides with that of evidenced data. I think in a way which focuses on necessity. “What needs to be done”. Task oriented and objective for this reason. I question why people do things differently if this does not contribute to productive change. Purpose is priority. 

4

H) Facts are not a necessary component of my understanding. Based on my internal understanding of why something works a certain way, I can figure out how other connected elements might function in relation. I question “does it make sense?”. I am accepting of all opportunities of learning as I can synthesize this understanding into a whole as to find my own internal, individual understanding of a subject. 

8


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

WintersFlame said:


> What about let sleeping dogs lie though?
> 
> Hahhaa, honestly, I would give away what I was doing and the logic behind it therefore making my contribution to my thread pointless if I wasn't bored and didn't just create a whole thread to counteract that boredom and help type people in the process.


I didn't leave it be because I don't think methods like this actually help to accurately type anyone. It seems to me that if you had faith in the logic, you would provide the method so that people could continue to use it even after you abandon the thread? o.o


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

A) 8
b) 6
c) 7
d) 10
e) 6
f) 9
g) 6
h) 10


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Shiver said:


> I didn't leave it be because I don't think methods like this actually help to accurately type anyone. It seems to me that if you had faith in the logic, you would provide the method so that people could continue to use it even after you abandon the thread? o.o


What type do you think you are? I'm curious now. 
I could do that after I abandon the thread? Wait how is that having faith in logic?

Also, and this applies to everyone trying this out, this is just for fun. dont take it too seriously.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

WintersFlame said:


> What type do you think you are? I'm curious now.
> I could do that after I abandon the thread? Wait how is that having faith in logic?


INTX

The official inventory gave me INTP about 9-10 years ago.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

musicago said:


> a) 8
> b) 6
> c) 7
> d) 10
> ...


infj


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Shiver said:


> INTX
> 
> The official inventory gave me INTP about 9-10 years ago.


You can't really doubt my method if what I'm doing got three of the same letters which you identify as. It could just as easily be four letters which are correct if you were sure of J or P thing for yourself.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Introvertia said:


> *A scale of 1-10 (1: Least Like Me, 10: Most Like Me) IN RED PLEASE, BESIDE EACH DESCRIPTION
> *
> 
> A)Emotions are reactionary and on the offense. If somebody says something hurtful or conflicting, you tend to be quick to respond. If under stress, physical symptoms are displayed through facial expressions such as crying, yelling. Rather than describing how you feel, you show how you feel.
> ...


Sorry, updates can make sequential responding hard on this thing. ISTP


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

WintersFlame said:


> You can't really doubt my method if what I'm doing got three of the same letters which you identify as. It could just as easily be four letters which are correct if you were sure of J or P thing for yourself.


This is why I gave my estimation of the method you were using. An N type seems apparent and Te was higher than the other J functions. Ne doesn't go with Te, so that would have to narrow it down.

The reason I say INTX is because I don't believe my J/P preference is strong. Myers allowed for this sort of middle ground and I'm not really of the opinion that "preference is preference" if it's within a certain range due to the fact that even the official inventory isn't perfect. Cognitive functions don't allow for ambiguity in J/P, of course. I find that they tend to guide people in strange directions when it comes to typing, especially considering the similarities that INTs will naturally tend to share despite the functional stack theory seeming to state otherwise.


----------

